# Hemp filters - most of the benefits of cloth without the drawbacks?



## Nad (Feb 11, 2021)

Hi everyone

I bought a hemp filter from Etsy (this one) for my v60 on the premise of it having the benefits in flavour, texture and reusability of cloth without worrying as much about damp or a build up of smell. After several months of use, happy to report it's never once collected or imparted any off smells or damp, storing it submerged in water in Tupperware, in the fridge if I'm using it often or in the freezer if not using it the same week.

The only drawback I've found compared to paper is it lets through a small amount of fines, which would be expected. Has anyone else had good experiences with hemp? Or any alternatives for reusable filters which perhaps let through less fines?


----------

